# Opinions about DviGear cables



## sharkane (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone used DviGear HDMI cables before? Do you think they are any good? Setting up home theater and need a ten meter cable.

Kane


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Never heard of them. Have you compared them to www.monoprice.com cables?


----------



## ground_wire (Jan 15, 2007)

I use their 7M cable with excellent results. I would check their website or contact DviGear regarding cable lenghts of 10M or more.


----------

